

Is Facebook Losing Its Cool? Some Teens Think So - joxie
http://business.time.com/2013/03/08/is-facebook-losing-its-cool-some-teens-think-so/

======
adventured
I expect Facebook to see new competition enter via the college market,
fittingly.

It's a time when teens are attempting to break away from their parents, family
and old rules. Facebook now represents part of that old structure.

Some company is going to capture that market, but this time if they're smart
they'll hold onto the market segment and not open up to try to include
everyone. For example, you join as a freshman, and you're cut off two to four
years after graduation or past a certain age (back to Facebook you go).

There are about 18 million college students in the US, and probably 15 million
young college students. Plenty to build a business around.

~~~
dopamean
I suspect that you're right. I registered with Facebook very soon after it
launched at Harvard and I remember it being a cool thing my classmates and I
could use to make plans for the weekend and then share the events of that
weekend. When Facebook started allowing high school students and then anyone
use the site it changed how we used it. We were disappointed because we were
supposed to be away at college and now it was like our entire family was right
there with us. Surely some people would still like to have that privacy.

Yes, you can not friend your family members or add restrictions to what they
can see. But if other families are like mine (large and nosy) this can cause
quite a bit of consternation.

~~~
RougeFemme
I have friends with kids who painfully accepted that they refused to friend
them. Now they've friended them, but restricted what they see - severely. :-)
Some of their other young relatives friended them, but they seem to actually
live their lives on twitter, assuming - correctly - that their older relatives
will not follow them on twitter..

